# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  عارضة الازياء المعجزة في تايوان , كأنها لعبة !! شاهد الصور *

## Sad Story

* عارضة الازياء التايوانية لازياء الاطفال , تدعى ميواكو ايدول .. 
 يعتبرونها في تايوان معجزة حقيقية .. وهي تبدو كالدمية حقا ..*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Bl (3):  :Bl (3): 

جد انها لعبة ...بتجنن ماشالله

----------


## محمد العزام

بسم الله وماشاء الله

----------


## عُبادة

ما شاء الله عليها

تبارك الله احسن الخالقين

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكلها غريب!! الاضاءه.. والمكياج..والصبغه...طالعه زي الرسمه

----------


## Paradise

ما شاء الله 
كأنها لعبة

----------


## دموع الورد

> شكلها غريب!! الاضاءه.. والمكياج..والصبغه...طالعه زي الرسمه


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واو مشاء الله

----------


## diyaomari

سبحان ربكو

عنجد البنت بتجنن

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ما شاء الله عنها

----------


## احساس المطر

حلوه كتير

----------


## Shift

فعلا فظيعه .. زي الخيال !!

----------


## حلم حياتي

ماشاء الله عليها
متل اللعبة

----------


## ابن الاردن

الهم صلي على النبي 
بالفعل انها بتجنن
بعد ساد ستوري انا بعشق الشرق اسيوين فابدي اضع صورة الامورة توقيع
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## M7MD

*ما شاء الله عليها*

----------


## mylife079

ما شاء الله 

شكرا

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو الايادي على هل الصور 

ماننحرم من جديدك

----------


## sara

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story  
_عارضة الازياء التايوانية لازياء الاطفال , تدعى ميواكو ايدول .. 

يعتبرونها في تايوان معجزة حقيقية .. وهي تبدو كالدمية حقا ..  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
_


 سبحان الله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما شاء الله

----------

